# Gen 2 Oil Catch Can Install



## MplsGen2Rey (Nov 5, 2020)

What’s the update on this?


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

i am also interested in this mod. would like an update as i looked into it for and for a gen 1 and it seemed like you had to break the valve to get it in line wondering if gen 2 is the same (might have just been a bad method on youtube lots of those )


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

MplsGen2Rey said:


> What’s the update on this?


Hey guys. Sorry I haven't posted in a while. This year keeps throwing curveballs. I'm changing my oil in a couple weeks I might mock up a bracket while I'm doing that. The plan is to 3d print a bracket from some ABS filament I have in the shop to make a nice clean custom look.

@Strawberry644 You don't have to break the valve but you do have cut and splice into the factory "T" from looking at it before.


----------



## MplsGen2Rey (Nov 5, 2020)

*Any update again? Sorry to bug you about it. Lol *


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

you could tap and install the brass baffle. its just an air muffler essentially. I have a pile of them from work projects I will say I personally would use the steel wool near the inlet port of the catch can it will help with catching particles as well as help the oil vapor to condensate and return to liquid form.. the brass filters honestly dont breath that well in my opinion. Id stick with the baffle system already in the can and the wool. again just my thoughts


----------

